# Thermo Unterwäsche?



## fxschmxxstxrp (30. November 2016)

Welche Thermo Unterwäsche könnt ihr zum Belly angeln emfehlen ?


----------



## phirania (30. November 2016)

*AW: Thermo Unterwäsche?*

Wasserdichte....:q:q:q


----------



## Justsu (30. November 2016)

*AW: Thermo Unterwäsche?*

Wenn Du bereit bist etwas mehr auszugeben, dann kann ich Dir die Firma Odlo im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wärmstens empfehlen!

Die Wäsche gibt's von x-light bis x-warm, ich besitze sie in warm und x-warm und bin seit Jahren super zufrieden damit!

Wenn's richtig kalt ist, über die x-warm noch einen Polartec Fleecezweiteiler von Geoff Anderson, dann kannst Du auch mit Eiszapfen am Belly angeln ;-)

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (30. November 2016)

*AW: Thermo Unterwäsche?*

Die Odlo X-warm Hose kann ich auch wärmstens  empfehlen. Sie hat mich zwar 60,-€ gekostet, ist aber jeden Cent wert. 

Ich ziehe sie bei kaltem Wetter oft an, wenn ich mit dem Hund unterwegs bin, allerdings erst ab 0 Grad, darüber ist sie mir zu warm. Wenn man sich nicht bewegt, wird sie aber auch bei höheren Temperaturen noch angenehm bleiben.


----------



## collie (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermo Unterwäsche?*

Ich kann die Thermounterwäsche von Woolpower wärmstens empfehlen... www.woolpower.de ....ich trage sie seit Jahren und bin absolut zufrieden und richtig warm in der Wathose angezogen.


----------



## Ostseesilber (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Thermo Unterwäsche?*

Für nicht ganz so kalte Verhältnisse (bis ca. 7 Grad Wasser) funktioniert die simms Fleecebib (ohne Ärmel) sehr gut - leider nicht billig.

Wenns kälter wird awn-Niehmeyer Ganzkörperfleeceanzug aus dem Segelbereich zum unterziehen- sehr warm.
Dadrunter hab ich noch eine Lage Merinowolle mit Merinowollsocken. Diese Kombi ermöglicht das Angeln auch in sehr kaltem Wasser in Kombination mit einer 5mm Neoprenwathose.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Thermo Unterwäsche?*

Ich hole das Thema noch mal hoch.

Ich stehe mit einer atmungsaktiven Hose und meinem alten "Teddyanzug" schon mal 3 Std am Stück bei 5-6 Grad im Wasser. Das passt soweit. Leider hat der keine optimale Atmungsaktivität. Bei Fußmärschen wie am Wochenende bei 12-14°C schwitzt man drin und die Feuchtigkeit bleibt sehr lange drin. 

Ich benötige eine Hose die gut wärmt und auch atmungsaktiv ist. (Das Oberteil kann ich von den vorhandenen Ski-Klamotten nehmen.)

- Odlo X warm klingt schon mal ok.

Was könnt Ihr mir noch empfehlen? Notfalls muss ich über dem Odlo Zeug auch noch Skiunterwäsche anziehen. 

Lieber wäre mir nur ein Teil.
Es soll bezahlbar bleiben woolpower scheidet somit aus.


----------

